# A Couple of ZK Announcements



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

It is with great sadness that I am here to annouce that Pete and Ian (ouirknotamuzd and the_brain) have decided to split from ZK, Inc and have formed their own bombing faction (Legion of Boom...which is easily the best name of any Puff.com bombing faction). ZK wished Pete and Ian all the luck in their new endeavor and we all look forward to teaming up with the Legion of Boom in the very near future!

Now, onto more business....this should have been done a few days ago, but a certain Captain of the ZK has been slacking...but we would like to officially welcome Kozzman555 to the ZK bombing ranks! Welcome bro!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Legion of Boom...which is easily the best name of any Puff.com bombing faction...


Truth.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Lose a couple sharks, gain a baby puffer.

Such is life. 

Welcome to your new herd Kozzman... Now you have to live with your decision.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well, well said on all fronts Captain!! And welcome Kozzman! 

Ian and Pete - you guys know how I feel about you two. Looking forward to some dual bombing adventures with you guys and an upcoming herf with Ian (why don't ya fly down, Pete?) :rockon:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Sad to see Ian and Pete go but am very happy to see Adam join the ranks. 

So, thanks for hanging out and bombing with us Ian and Pete. I look forward to hopefully one day being able to herf with y'all:
9405 5036 9♥♥0 ♥187 754♥ ♥♥
9405 5036 9♥♥0 0♥89 ♥♥23 ♥♥

and welcomee Adam:
9405 5036 9930 019♥ ♥♥♥ 2♥


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Ha! Now that ^^ llama ^^ knows how to handle official business.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

a day of mixed emotions for sure....L.O.B. i know better than to open my mouth hahahaha........i do not envy the detrcuction those are about to feel.

and Kozz, welcome...see that fool with no pants and a hair dryer.....yeah nobody takes him seriously


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

kapathy said:


> yeah nobody takes him seriously


Nobody does in real life, why should you guys be any different :wink:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* We will team up with any faction that is bombing for a good cause (the troops, etc.)...

*Pinky:* But there is a new ZK we haven't bombed...

*Brain:* Really? 940550369930026445****...

*Pinky:* Ok, fixed...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> Sad to see Ian and Pete go but am very happy to see Adam join the ranks.
> 
> So, thanks for hanging out and bombing with us Ian and Pete. I look forward to hopefully one day being able to herf with y'all:
> 9405 5036 9♥♥0 ♥187 754♥ ♥♥
> ...


That's our Matt - I'm still in slight recovery mode but on my best day I never move that quick = Well Done Matt!!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

gratz on your new 'friends' Kozz, and looks like you might want to duck, lol


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks for the well-wishes,Cap'n...as always,you are a class act(except when it comes to making YouTube videos..j/k..kinda)...if the Legion of BOOM! becomes one-tenth the bombing force the ZK are,then I know the effort was not in vain.

I'm sure the ZK and the Legion will have many happy bombing excursions together in the future.

Best of luck to you in your ZK endeavors,Adam.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

I just want to say thanks to Shawn for inviting me and all the ZK's for not telling him to go pound sand lol. I'm looking forward to ****ing down alot of y'all's (is that too many apostrophe's for one word??) mailboxes. Just remember, I have access to a lot of high explosives and am not afraid to use them. :whip:


EDIT: Crap I didn't see the incoming...I'll be in a bunker if anyone needs me. Callsign: ZK Master of Shenanigans


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Legion of Broom more like it, Ladies. Hah!

Wait, so can someone please breakdown all these factions? It's getting ridiculously confusing.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

So Adam sends a box of UC's to Piperdown and that gets him into the llama herd?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> I'm looking forward to ****ing down alot of y'all's mailboxes.


Can I get another llama to translate this? Because it sounds like he is doing something awful to a mail box... And it isn't bombing.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Well, well said on all fronts Captain!! And welcome Kozzman!
> 
> Ian and Pete - you guys know how I feel about you two. Looking forward to some dual bombing adventures with you guys and an upcoming herf with Ian (why don't ya fly down, Pete?) :rockon:


I would love to,Shawn..but my mother broke her elbow recently and is scheduled for surgery,so I have to stay close for now just in case.

Definitely some other time....who knows..maybe some day,all us knuckleheads will to get together for the Herf to end all Herfs


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

BMack said:


> Legion of Broom more like it, Ladies. Hah!
> 
> Wait, so can someone please breakdown all these factions? It's getting ridiculously confusing.


Np. It use to be:

ZK
Every other group who is, in fact, less superior

Now, the way I see it:

ZK, LOD
Every other group who is, in fact, less superior


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Sad to see Ian and Pete go but am very happy to see Adam join the ranks.
> 
> So, thanks for hanging out and bombing with us Ian and Pete. I look forward to hopefully one day being able to herf with y'all:
> 9405 5036 9♥♥0 ♥187 754♥ ♥♥
> ...


awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww..Matt's so broken up about me and the mouse leavin' that he's gonna blow us up.

oh shit....it's all coming back to me...Matt blew the holy ever-lovin' bejeezus out of me in an NST trade

LEGION MEMBERS....THE LLAMAS ARE ATTACKING....READY THE DEFENSES...YOUR SUPREME COMMANDER HAS SPOKEN!!!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww..Matt's so broken up about me and the mouse leavin' that he's gonna blow us up.
> 
> oh shit....it's all coming back to me...Matt blew the holy ever-lovin' bejeezus out of me in an NST trade
> 
> LEGION MEMBERS....THE LLAMAS ARE ATTACKING....READY THE DEFENSES...YOUR SUPREME COMMANDER HAS SPOKEN!!!!


 Not even 12 hours after you big coming out announcement and you're already scared and heading for cover. Great job guys! Way to make a good first impression.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Can I get another llama to translate this? Because it sounds like he is doing something awful to a mail box... And it isn't bombing.


Oh sorry, I forgot there were squids in here. I'll type using small words so you can understand this. WHAT.....I....SAID....WAS.....I...AM.....GOING....TO..... TURN.....YOUR......MAILBOX.......INTO......A..... LARGE......STEAMING...... CRATER. DID.........YOU.....UNDERSTAND.....THAT.....? :kicknuts:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww..Matt's so broken up about me and the mouse leavin' that he's gonna blow us up.
> 
> oh shit....it's all coming back to me...Matt blew the holy ever-lovin' bejeezus out of me in an NST trade
> 
> LEGION MEMBERS....THE LLAMAS ARE ATTACKING....READY THE DEFENSES...YOUR SUPREME COMMANDER HAS SPOKEN!!!!


We were born ready.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Oh sorry, I forgot there were squids in here. I'll type using small words so you can understand this. WHAT.....I....SAID....WAS.....I...AM.....GOING....TO..... TURN.....YOUR......MAILBOX.......INTO......A..... LARGE......STEAMING...... CRATER. DID.........YOU.....UNDERSTAND.....THAT.....? :kicknuts:


Yeah, that makes sense... Your previous statement of sh1ting or f*cking "down alot of y'all's mailboxes." still makes no sense... But stay away from mine please.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't know if I should congratulate Kozz or to make fun of ZK for their decision making skills...

Well I'm happy for you Kozz. The other can stay up in the air.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

max gas said:


> Not even 12 hours after you big coming out announcement and you're already scared and heading for cover. Great job guys! Way to make a good first impression.


what that?....I just wanted to type that out to see if I could keep from laughing my ass off..I couldn't

Yeah....Matt gave my mailbox a serious what-for in that trade...but he remembers full-well what I did to his P.O. Box:evil:


----------



## At Game7 (Sep 24, 2011)

It's to the point I need a program to keep track of who is on what team. All I know is I want to be on The Brain's team. He likes good coffee, and it seems safer than to try and go against him.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Yeah, that makes sense... Your previous statement of sh1ting or f*cking "down alot of y'all's mailboxes." still makes no sense... But stay away from mine please.


Sorry, let me explain. The term "f*cking down" is used interchangeably with the term "f*cking up". We use it in the military because it's less well known, and therefore more entertaining to us. So, in essence, what I said was that I was going to blow up your mailbox. I had no intention of having sexual relations with your mailbox, but now I think I will, mostly just to creep you out. Well played sir, well played


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> I had no intention of having sexual relations with your mailbox, *but now I think I will*


I guess they did lift "Don't Ask, Don't Tell".


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

At Game7 said:


> It's to the point I need a program to keep track of who is on what team. All I know is I want to be on The Brain's team. He likes good coffee, and it seems safer than to try and go against him.


You have seen the war going on between Brain and Herfabomber right? Being on the same team as The Brain isn't going to save your mailbox.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

zenom said:


> I guess they did lift "Don't Ask, Don't Tell".


Yep, you're free to join. :kiss:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Danfish98 said:


> You have seen the war going on between Brain and Herfabomber right? Being on the same team as The Brain isn't going to save your mailbox.


...but it will destroy your sanity.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Yep, you're free to join. :kiss:


My time passed years ago. Been out (of the Army) for 16 years. ainkiller:


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

zenom said:


> My time passed years ago. Been out (of the Army) for 16 years. ainkiller:


 Right on, I've got a year left before I'm out. What unit were you in?

EDIT: Is it just me or does that smiley look like it's wearing a PRO Mask?


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Right on, I've got a year left before I'm out. What unit were you in?
> 
> EDIT: Is it just me or does that smiley look like it's wearing a PRO Mask?


Yeah looked like a gas mask to me, so I put it up there.

I was a 91-B (they changed the designation), but was a combat medic. I was based out of Ft. Bliss / WSMR.

I have 2 buddies who are still in. One is a CSM now I believe stationed in Korea, and the other went from enlisted to officer and is now a Lt. in the Navy.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

zenom said:


> Yeah looked like a gas mask to me, so I put it up there.
> 
> I was a 91-B (they changed the designation), but was a combat medic. I was based out of Ft. Bliss / WSMR.
> 
> I have 2 buddies who are still in. One is a CSM now I believe stationed in Korea, and the other went from enlisted to officer and is now a Lt. in the Navy.


Nice, the combat medics are 68W's now. My little brother is a combat medic with the 101st at Fort Campbell, KY


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Nice, the combat medics are 68W's now. My little brother is a combat medic with the 101st at Fort Campbell, KY


101st is that Air Assault, or Airborne. When I was in they changed them up a little from what I remember. I always wanted to do Air Assault, but never got the chance.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

I love how the smallest groups make the most noise but never back it up. Guess us Squids are going to have to put some more of you in your place. Question is which one do we want first? Do you bite the head off the snake or single out the weakling in the heard? Guess you will all find out soon enough


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

zenom said:


> 101st is that Air Assault, or Airborne. When I was in they changed them up a little from what I remember. I always wanted to do Air Assault, but never got the chance.


They were Airborne, and still wear an airborne patch for some reason, but they are "Air Assault" now.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Should we start calling Pete "pinky"? :dunno:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> They were Airborne, and still wear an airborne patch for some reason, but they are "Air Assault" now.


Nice, well god bless you, stay safe and thank you. Now
:focus:

Where were we...oh thats right ZK is collapsing.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

skfr518 said:


> I love how the smallest groups make the most noise but never back it up. Guess us Squids are going to have to put some more of you in your place. Question is which one do we want first? Do you bite the head off the snake or single out the weakling in the heard? Guess you will all find out soon enough


And you'll be finding out sooner... Have I ever said something on this board and not backed it up??


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> It is with great sadness that I am here to annouce that Pete and Ian (ouirknotamuzd and the_brain) have decided to split from ZK, Inc and have formed their own bombing faction (Legion of Boom...which is easily the best name of any Puff.com bombing faction). ZK wished Pete and Ian all the luck in their new endeavor and we all look forward to teaming up with the Legion of Boom in the very near future!
> 
> Now, onto more business....this should have been done a few days ago, but a certain Captain of the ZK has been slacking...but we would like to officially welcome Kozzman555 to the ZK bombing ranks! Welcome bro!


I see the pressure of the squids is starting to BREAK the ZK. Two down, how many more to go? Do not be surprised if you start to see your ranks dwindle more and more over the next coming months of Squid devastation .


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Should we start calling Pete "pinky"? :dunno:


Seeing how Ian seems to be wearing the big boy pants in the LOB, I have no problem with that decision.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

The ZK collapsing? The squids breaking the ZK? I don't know what you guys are smoking, but it's not cigars..... Two guys leaving the ZK is not the end of the ZK. You guys are the type of fruitloop, crazy people that run around like a headless chicken everytime a comet passes by earth, screaming about the end of the world. Don't mistake silence for weakness. There is still plenty of :spank: to come.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

No doubt there is some ass whooping left in the llamas. But their biggest boots did just leave, and that has to hurt.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> The ZK collapsing? The squids breaking the ZK? I don't know what you guys are smoking, but it's not cigars..... Two guys leaving the ZK is not the end of the ZK. You guys are the type of fruitloop, crazy people that run around like a headless chicken everytime a comet passes by earth, screaming about the end of the world. Don't mistake silence for weakness. There is still plenty of :spank: to come.


Aww man and I already put together my "Heavens Gate" starter kit too.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

At Game7 said:


> It's to the point I need a program to keep track of who is on what team. All I know is I want to be on The Brain's team. He likes good coffee, and it seems safer than to try and go against him.


ohhhhhhhhhhhh....he thinks that's what happens if you join the Legion..yeah..sure..none of us would EVER attack another Legion memberound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhh....he thinks that's what happens if you join the Legion..yeah..sure..none of us would EVER attack another Legion memberound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


Pete would "bomb his own mother if she smoked cigars"...


----------



## At Game7 (Sep 24, 2011)

Clearly I need to rethink my position.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

I dont think the others see it.. but then again they arn't as smart as the brain... DIVIDE AND CONQUER


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Pete would "bomb his own mother if she smoked cigars"...


Wouldn't we all :tongue:?


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Pete would "bomb his own mother if she smoked cigars"...





NoShhhSherlock said:


> Wouldn't we all :tongue:?


Mine does, and the box is already in the mail


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Seems like we have something more like

"Lesion of Spume"

I had that in college once. "A serious course of industrial strength antibiotics and you will be just fine, kid."


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

what's a kozzman55555555555555555555?


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> It is with great sadness that I am here to annouce that Pete and Ian (ouirknotamuzd and the_brain) have decided to split from ZK, Inc and have formed their own bombing faction (Legion of Boom...which is easily the best name of any Puff.com bombing faction). ZK wished Pete and Ian all the luck in their new endeavor and we all look forward to teaming up with the Legion of Boom in the very near future!
> 
> Now, onto more business....this should have been done a few days ago, but a certain Captain of the ZK has been slacking...but we would like to officially welcome Kozzman555 to the ZK bombing ranks! Welcome bro!


Should have brought in a fat bomber...mg:


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> what's a kozzman55555555555555555555?


not a fat bomber, that's for sure


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

titlowda said:


> Should have brought in a fat bomber...mg:


I'll take that as an acceptance! Welcome aboard Dustin. Super glad to have you :rockon:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Pete would "bomb his own mother if she smoked cigars"...


Yes....I have stated that..and it's true.....great memory you have there,Cap'n


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Kozzman has some big shoes to fill; 
can't wait to see some more ZK devastation.
:behindsofa:


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Kozzman has some big shoes to fill;
> can't wait to see some more ZK devastation.
> :behindsofa:


More like some big USPS boxes to fill...... :llama: :first: :spy:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Well, well said on all fronts Captain!! And welcome Kozzman!
> 
> Ian and Pete - you guys know how I feel about you two. Looking forward to some dual bombing adventures with you guys and an upcoming herf with Ian (why don't ya fly down, Pete?) :rockon:


Herf with Ian?? Nice. That will be awesome. I hope to someday as well, seeing we are both MassHoles.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Sheez, I'm off the bomb thread for a few days and come back to find some new "Fruit of the Loom" group has splintered off from the lamers?










ouirknotamuzd
zenom
the_brain
MaxTheBunny

Looks like they took the cream of the crop - can only be the stench of our potent Squid venom beginning to do its work. . . :biggrin:

This is a very interesting development, to say the least.


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> It is with great sadness that I am here to annouce that Pete and Ian (ouirknotamuzd and the_brain) have decided to split from ZK, Inc and have formed their own bombing faction (Legion of Boom...which is easily the best name of any Puff.com bombing faction). ZK wished Pete and Ian all the luck in their new endeavor and we all look forward to teaming up with the Legion of Boom in the very near future!
> 
> Now, onto more business....this should have been done a few days ago, but a certain Captain of the ZK has been slacking...but we would like to officially welcome Kozzman555 to the ZK bombing ranks! Welcome bro!


This alliance is weak and should be destroyed while they are vulnerable. Members of the alliance are questioning the motives of their superiors and can be easily swayed to join a much stronger and structured alliance. I would highly suggest the upper rankings of the Squids to seek active recruitment from these "llamas" and build an even bigger and lasting empire.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> This alliance is weak and should be destroyed while they are vulnerable. Members of the alliance are questioning the motives of their superiors and can be easily swayed to join a much stronger and structured alliance. I would highly suggest the upper rankings of the Squids to seek active recruitment from these "llamas" and build an even bigger and lasting empire.


Listen Derek...ummm, I mean Squid Ahole 69...ain't nothing weak about ZK! As strong and unified as ever and ready to strike our next target!


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Listen Derek...ummm, I mean Squid Ahole 69...ain't nothing weak about ZK! As strong and unified as ever and ready to strike our next target!


I can assure you I am not Derek. And my what a valiant attempt to rally the troops for one last hooray! Your post reminds me the last words of the once so famous Gaddafi before he was slaughtered and exterminated from this planet. For you shall suffer the same path and fate with you and your llamas.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I can also assure you he is not me. I can assure you, he is extraordinarily well armed, and dangerous. Well, to you.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I can also assure you he is not me. I can assure you, he is extraordinarily well armed, and dangerous. Well, to you.


So when will we see how "well armed" he is...he certainly proved, with his first bomb, that he is indeed "armed"...but "well armed"?? We'll see as the ink dries...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh, I'm betting 007 pulls out all the stops with our next hit on [*CLASSIFIED*].


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Oh, I'm betting 007 pulls out all the stops with our next hit on [*CLASSIFIED*].


Indeed as I have a special care package for our weee little friend.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Oh, I'm betting 007 pulls out all the stops with our next hit on [*CLASSIFIED*].


Ohh ohhh...lemme guess what it will be!
1 CAO in an OpusX coffin
1 Gurkha Gran Envoy (cracked and dry)
1 ISMO stick...probably from a glass top sampler that he bought in Mexico
2 Ron Mexico's (also from the glass top sampler...)

You squid are good for a laugh..that is for sure! :angel:


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Ohh ohhh...lemme guess what it will be!
> 1 CAO in an OpusX coffin
> 1 Gurkha Gran Envoy (cracked and dry)
> 1 ISMO stick...probably from a glass top sampler that he bought in Mexico
> ...


Only llamas would send such a shitty selection to a fellow Puff member. We Squids have "real" Opus X coffins by the hundreds and Cuban cigars are shipped in daily by the freight to my undisclosed location.

It's quite alright to be jealous and envious of the Squids. I do feel a little sympathy for the falling commander who is about to lose his llamas. However I see sympathy as a weakness and will show no mercy for you and your llamas. Only god can save you, although I fear he has long forgotten the llamas.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> Only llamas would send such a shitty selection to a fellow Puff member. We Squids have "real" Opus X coffins by the hundreds and Cuban cigars are shipped in daily by the freight to my undisclosed location.
> 
> It's quite alright to be jealous and envious of the Squids. I do feel a little sympathy for the falling commander who is about to lose his llamas. However I see sympathy as a weakness and will show no mercy for you and your llamas. Only god can save you, although I fear he has long forgotten the llamas.


Listen, Squat007...when you accomplish something, ANYTHING on Puff...then and only then will you be ALLOWED to address the Zilla Killas...you have been in on one bomb...the way you are talking you are going to be sending out hits by the day and they will be, of course, of the top quailty...you sir have proven nothing, and yes, ZK is strong...any idea how hard it is to break down a "llama", squid?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Lol. Kipp, I've personally witnessed 007's handiwork. As have you. And you were impressed.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Lol. Kipp, I've personally witnessed 007's handiwork. As have you. And you were impressed.


Nothing better than "average"...being secretive does not make one a good bomber.

...and are we the only "three" online this afternoon? LOL


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Listen, Squat007...when you accomplish something, ANYTHING on Puff...then and only then will you be ALLOWED to address the Zilla Killas...you have been in on one bomb...the way you are talking you are going to be sending out hits by the day and they will be, of course, of the top quailty...you sir have proven nothing, and yes, ZK is strong...any idea how hard it is to break down a "llama", squid?


Ohhh have we hit what I shall call a "nerve"? This is how I work. I break you down, force you to succumb to my feet, and make you beg for mercy. Just when you think I am done, I will strike again as you lick your little llama wounds from the first devastation to simply finish you off for good. I have no remorse for what I can do to my targets in the blink of an eye. You are no challenge for me little llama.

Just remember, you have NO idea who you are dealing with. I've been on more bombs than you could possibly imagine. I could easily wipe you off the map in your little town where no one will miss you and your llamas. Don't be foolish little llama as you feel the wrath of the Agent Squid tentacles crush your little llama frame and head. I don't strike in little bomb after bomb where it puts in small dents and cause little damage. I carefully plan and design my bomb that is a one time and done deal and does not require additional bombs. Each and every target I've been given has been erased with one push of the button.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> Ohhh have we hit what I shall call a "nerve"? This is how I work. I break you down, force you to succumb to my feet, and make you beg for mercy. Just when you think I am done, I will strike again as you lick your little llama wounds from the first devastation to simply finish you off for good. I have no remorse for what I can do to my targets in the blink of an eye. You are no challenge for me little llama.
> 
> Just remember, you have NO idea who you are dealing with. I've been on more bombs than you could possibly imagine. I could easily wipe you off the map in your little town where no one will miss you and your llamas. Don't be foolish little llama as you feel the wrath of the Agent Squid tentacles crush your little llama frame and head. I don't strike in little bomb after bomb where it puts in small dents and cause little damage. I carefully plan and design my bomb that is a one time and done deal and does not require additional bombs. Each and every target I've been given has been erased with one push of the button.


So either you are Ron...or you are wrong. Or maybe you are Shuckins, or fvckin stupid...but seriously, maybe you are a bombing king in Antartica or some other barren land...but this is Puff, friend, you are JUST ANOTHER BOMBER...ZK is, and will forever be, TOP OF THE FOOD CHAIN! :twisted:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

This is getting good! opcorn:


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

max gas said:


> This is getting good! opcorn:


Just be glad you are on the "good" side and the most "powerful" side. :first:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Man, Kipp's threads never fail to fill up with just a bunch of llama :blah: :blah: :blah:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Man, Kipp's threads never fail to fill up with just a bunch of llama :blah: :blah: :blah:


Hey! There is just as much squid :blah: :blah: :blah: in here as there is llamas! LOL


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Hey! There is just as much squid :blah: :blah: :blah: in here as there is llamas! LOL


I would say more squid BLAB BLAB BLAB. Let them talk, so many little new ones flexing some new muscles, but many will tire, and will be unable to continue.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Hey! There is just as much squid :blah: :blah: :blah: in here as there is llamas! LOL


Not :blah::blah::blah: when you back it up with action. Let's count the number of Squid bombs sent out this month compared to ZK bombs and we'll see who does more :blah::blah::blah:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Man I've been on the other thread where the secret agent squid has been posting and completely missed all of this!!

But I think I'm starting to get an idea of who the secret agent squid might be.....


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Man I've been on the other thread where the secret agent squid has been posting and completely missed all of this!!
> 
> But I think I'm starting to get an idea of who the secret agent squid might be.....


Shawn, I believe you have misspoken as I have not missed anything. I never let my guard down and always have a watchful and careful eye. To assume I miss "something" is and would be a rather foolish statement.

And for the second statement in your post, no one will ever reveal or know my true identity. I will and shall remain unavowed for eternity.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> Shawn, I believe you have misspoken as I have not missed anything. I never let my guard down and always have a watchful and careful eye. To assume I miss "something" is and would be a rather foolish statement.
> 
> And for the second statement in your post, no one will ever reveal or know my true identity. I will and shall remain *unendowed* for eternity.


Well, all part of being a squid...we all know that Derek has the one and only ball in the group...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> Shawn, I believe you have misspoken as I have not missed anything. I never let my guard down and always have a watchful and careful eye. To assume I miss "something" is and would be a rather foolish statement.
> 
> And for the second statement in your post, no one will ever reveal or know my true identity. I will and shall remain unavowed for eternity.


But secret agent squid - while my sentences (like that?) may not be grammatically correct - I was referring to ME as the one who had missed so many posts. I hadn't realized you had ventured over to this one to respond to our own Captain Ass.

And since we, or at least one of us, are on a first name basis now - how shall I address you??


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> But secret agent squid - while my sentences (like that?) may not be grammatically correct - I was referring to ME as the one who had missed so many posts. I hadn't realized you had ventured over to this one to respond to our own Captain Ass.
> 
> And since we, or at least one of us, are on a first name basis now - how shall I address you??


Rufus has a nice ring to it


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Agent... Squid Agent.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Agent... Squid Agent.


Are you answering for Secret Squid Agent or are you responding as Secret Squid Agent? If the latter, can't we just go with "David"?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I don't speak for anyone but myself... Most the time...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> *Agent... Squid Agent*.





David_ESM said:


> *I don't speak for anyone but myself*... Most the time...


Then that would make you Secret Squid Agent 007


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> But secret agent squid - while my sentences (like that?) may not be grammatically correct - I was referring to ME as the one who had missed so many posts. I hadn't realized you had ventured over to this one to respond to our own Captain Ass.
> 
> And since we, or at least one of us, are on a first name basis now -* how shall I address you??*


Please see my comrades response below.



David_ESM said:


> Agent... Squid Agent.


Yes, why yes it's nice indeed. Along the lines of "Bond....James Bond".


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

It sounded fitting.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I don't speak for anyone but myself... Most the time...


*Brain:* Generally neither do we...


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

wow i go away for a couple of days and the llamas get so frightened that they implode...well done squids...on behalf of all the squids, we accept the the credit for this 

legion of bloom? is this a gardening club? oh wait...now i get it


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> wow i go away for a couple of days and the llamas get so frightened that they implode...well done squids...on behalf of all the squids, we accept the the credit for this
> 
> legion of bloom? is this a gardening club? oh wait...now i get it


Not yet, not till tomorrow...:evil:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

the_brain said:


> Not yet, not till tomorrow...:evil:


I'm safe then - I don't get mail on Saturdays!

:razz:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Not yet, not till tomorrow...:evil:


oh no....not again

then again, i have but one more piece of the puzzle to aquire for a "special" bomb, and i may have found it.....hahahaha


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Pete and Ian were just mercenaries anyway, always a little too reckless for the ZK ranks. Looks like we have entered the squid dynasty with the recent events.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> oh no....not again
> 
> *oh yes...again...muwahahahahaha*
> 
> then again, i have but one more piece of the puzzle to aquire for a "special" bomb, and i may have found it.....hahahaha


did you check under that massive amount of cigars we blasted you with,Joe?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> did you check under that massive amount of cigars we blasted you with,Joe?


ZK or lob...doesn't matter...Pete smack talks better than anyone on this forum. LOL


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> ZK or lob...doesn't matter...Pete smack talks better than anyone on this forum. LOL


Hate to say this, but i agree with you Kipp. Petes in a league of his own when it comes to smack talking. He's the Ray Lewis of Puff


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> ZK or lob...doesn't matter...Pete smack talks better than anyone on this forum. LOL


Truth


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

FYI- status change


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

foster0724 said:


> FYI- status change


WEWT! Welcome back brother! Nice of you to come back! RG for your return!

EDIT: well RG for you as soon as they let me give out more lol


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

foster0724 said:


> FYI- status change


Welcome back Commander!


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Life seems to be back in order now. Doing some restocking as we speak. I miss doing a little bitch slapping. Seems to be plenty of candidates around here now.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I am still trying to figure out who this Adam guy is... Should I know him? I certainly can't think of him from anything I have seen...

Just another case of a new guy in a gang immediately thinking he's badass by association?

Let me know when your training wheels are off junior.

Shane... One of the first ZKs I bombed... Welcome back indeed.


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

foster0724 said:


> FYI- status change


How many boxes of backwoods did Kipp promise you? Did he bribe you with a higher ranking within the dead llama group? Should have stayed retired if you knew what was best for you.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

For those who don't know...Shane was actually the originator of the Zilla Killa idea...he organized a mass bomb on Ron (brave, huh?)...and after we hit Ron, I dubbed us the Zilla Killas and we have been destroying mailboxes as a unit (the FIRST unit) ever since.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Welcome Back Shane - RG for you!!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Just one more old timer to add to the cigar bomb retirement home. Must be a pain the ass for some of you guys to to carry boxes with your walker.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

zenom said:


> Just one more old timer to add to the cigar bomb retirement home. Must be a pain the ass for some of you guys to to carry boxes with your walker.


I'll bet you a very nice cigar that Shane is at least 10 yrs younger than you Andy! Since you'll be paying up (if you take the bet) I'll let you decide what a very nice cigar is (I like AF's)


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> For those who don't know...Shane was actually the originator of the Zilla Killa idea...he organized a mass bomb on Ron (brave, huh?)...and after we hit Ron, I dubbed us the Zilla Killas and we have been destroying mailboxes as a unit (the FIRST unit) ever since.


Heh so you had to bring someone out of retirement to give you a hand with some bombings? Oh my you llamas are in worse shape than I thought.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I'll bet you a very nice cigar that Shane is at least 10 yrs younger than you Andy! Since you'll be paying up (if you take the bet) I'll let you decide what a very nice cigar is (I like AF's)


I will take that under advisement.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> Heh so you had to bring someone out of retirement to give you a hand with some bombings? Oh my you llamas are in worse shape than I thought.


Just shows what a warm, friendly, happy, open group we are. We never turn away a friend and once your one of our brothers - your always one of our brothers. Guess the squids haven't developed that camaraderie yet...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

zenom said:


> I will take that under advisement.


Geez - do you have to ask for permission to go to the bathroom too??? I guess the first requirement to be a member of the LOB is to submit to Ian's mind control device - which was obviously very successful with you, Andy... or maybe he just had you get a LOBotomy instead?? ound:ound:ound:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Geez - do you have to ask for permission to go to the bathroom too??? I guess the first requirement to be a member of the LOB is to submit to Ian's mind control device - which was obviously very successful with you, Andy... or maybe he just had you get a LOBotomy instead?? ound:ound:ound:


*Brain:* Our invites have no mind control in them, we want insanity to join of it's free will... We will not be stifling the members of the LOB...

*Pinky:* So take that...

*Brain:* Ok, we might stifle Pinky...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Our invites have no mind control in them, we want insanity to join of it's free will... We will not be stifling the members of the LOB...
> 
> *Pinky:* So take that...
> 
> *Brain:* Ok, we might stifle Pinky...


OK - but I still haven't heard back from Andy??


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

All I am detecting so far is
*L*ots 
*O*f
*B*ull


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well since Andy is watching but not answering I'll assume he's not going to bet so I'm off to watch some football, have a smoke and a beer or 5. But before I go... Here's how I think Pete would have played that offer:

I'll see yer fvcking 'nice' cigar with 5 isom's and raise you 10 htfs and ya got 30 sec's to reply or blow yer whole fvcking neighborhood up - and oh by the way ... put those freakin cigars in the mail to me Monday!!!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Geez - do you have to ask for permission to go to the bathroom too??? I guess the first requirement to be a member of the LOB is to submit to Ian's mind control device - which was obviously very successful with you, Andy... or maybe he just had you get a LOBotomy instead?? ound:ound:ound:


Thats because i am at the bar watching msu get their ass kicked by nebraska. I can assure you there is no mind control here. I have my own plans the LOB just helps me facilitate the plans properly. Not that you will remember this coversation in 10 minutes anyway. How is the jello in the Cigar bomb retirement home?


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> How many boxes of backwoods did Kipp promise you? Did he bribe you with a higher ranking within the dead llama group? Should have stayed retired if you knew what was best for you.


Threats against Shane ??? I may have to reinstate !


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

foster0724 said:


> All I am detecting so far is
> *L*ots
> *O*f
> *B*ull


Your detector must be broken then. So far as LOB members, Ian and Pete have blown up every new squid's mailbox, I launched a campaign to have the new squids bomb their own leaders as a sleeper cell, plus I've launched a couple more bombs today as a LOB member, Andy's launched 3 bombs, and I can't remember what our favorite bunny named Max has done, but I know he's launched at least 1 and the group was only been public for 4 days now. How long would it take the llamas again to pull off that much destruction?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Danfish98 said:


> How long would it take the llamas again to pull off that much destruction?


Well, we squids launched over two weeks ago, and so far.... nuthin'.

So _at least _two weeks!

:smoke:


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

Max is away until nov 5th for business and his sisters wedding. He has targets picked out and ready to launch for his return  check out recent posts by derek and Ian for recent hits


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

zenom said:


> Thats because i am at the bar watching msu get their ass kicked by nebraska. I can assure you there is no mind control here. I have my own plans the LOB just helps me facilitate the plans properly. Not that you will remember this coversation in 10 minutes anyway. How is the jello in the Cigar bomb retirement home?


GO NEBRASKA!!! Corn Fed, born and raised! Hopefully your puff plans work out better than MSU's did lol.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

MaxTheBunny said:


> Max is away until nov 5th for business and his sisters wedding. He has targets picked out and ready to launch for his return  check out recent posts by derek and Ian for recent hits


Is this Sam? Did you hack Max's computer or what?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

zenom said:


> Thats because i am at the bar watching msu get their ass kicked by nebraska. I can assure you there is no mind control here. I have my own plans the LOB just helps me facilitate the plans properly. Not that you will remember this coversation in 10 minutes anyway. *How is the jello in the Cigar bomb retirement home?*


Comes in 5 flavors.... yum :hungry: BTW - I didn't see this :yield: in your post?????


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Comes in 5 flavors.... yum :hungry: BTW - I didn't see this :yield: in your post?????


Never surender. I am plotting more carnage, not backing down.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

zenom said:


> *I surender. I am not plotting more carnage, because I couldn't accept your bet so I'm backing down.*


fixed that for ya brother....


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> fixed that for ya brother....


Just because I didn't accept the age bet doesn't mean im backing down...wait what is this I see....

This to me looks more like stockpiling for someone who likes AF. Good day sir.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

zenom said:


> Just because I didn't accept the age bet doesn't mean im backing down...wait what is this I see....
> 
> This to me looks more like stockpiling for someone who likes AF. Good day sir.


Hey that is SERIOUSLY not fair!!! I knocked the monitor over reaching for them; I drooled all over the keyboard scrolling through them, and I yelled like an Indian at Custer's last stand because I couldn't get them!

In the NFL that's a 15 yd penalty for taunting. In college football they eject you from the game for that kind of un necessary roughness.

Here I am supposed to be getting ready for dinner with friends and I can't stop looking at all that AF goodness. :crash: :crash: :crash:


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

Sam: Little did I know that my little buddy Max had a package ready on a timer that launched today... That demented bunny...

9505 x000 1393 1302 xxxx xx


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

zenom said:


> Just because I didn't accept the age bet doesn't mean im backing down...wait what is this I see....
> 
> This to me looks more like stockpiling for someone who likes AF. Good day sir.


Don't worry Shawn...that is just a random pic of fuentes that he found online...you are safe brother!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Mmmmmm... Fuente...


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Don't worry Shawn...that is just a random pic of fuentes that he found online...you are safe brother!


That i can gurantee you are my cigars. I am also currently at a bar that has full stock of sharks, woams, etc. they eve have a box of opus x lost city.

Currently smoking a T52 with a bourbon and coke.


----------

